
Show HN: StarGaze Social Movie Reviews – Goodreads for Movies - gilloglym
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stargaze-social-movie-rev/kimkcgoiicfapdfpfddlgkamofahjinp
======
atalad
Okay, but I don't even use Chrome

------
lettergram
why would this be a chrome extension over a website?

